# Hawthorne Sucks



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I generally see lots of blocks for the Hawthorne warehouse and now I know why. Most of the deliveries were to Marina Del Rey. Parking sucked. Traffic was bad. Nearly all the people in million dollar condos or high end apartments neglected to leave access codes. It was just pain in the butt. Hopefully this serves as a warning for the next guy.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've done plenty to SaMo, Venice, Playa and surrounding areas. I usually don't have problems getting everything delivered.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

i saw this post i realized i misunderstood how Amazon flex works.

How much do you make exactly doing this?? whats all the details beyond the appearance?

just curious


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DJWolford said:


> i saw this post i realized i misunderstood how Amazon flex works.
> 
> How much do you make exactly doing this?? whats all the details beyond the appearance?
> 
> just curious


Delivery blocks are offered throughout the day & are split into 2, 3 or 4 hour segments. The base pay is $18 per hour but increases based on need. I've seen 3 & 4 hour blocks offer over $100 on rainy days. But generally you'll see 3 hour blocks at $54 and 4 hour blocks at $72 during morning and afternoon blocks. Evening shifts will sometimes offer 2 hour blocks. Personally I'll grab a morning block. Take a break then grab an afternoon block. Some guys grab a 2 hour night time block but doing three blocks in a day really wipes me out so I avoid doing that.

You deliver Amazon Flex packages from different warehouses around Southern California. Scan the packages, fill your vehicle with them and be on your way.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Delivery blocks are offered throughout the day & are split into 2, 3 or 4 hour segments. The base pay is $18 per hour but increases based on need. I've seen 3 & 4 hour blocks offer over $100 on rainy days. But generally you'll see 3 hour blocks at $54 and 4 hour blocks at $72 during morning and afternoon blocks. Evening shifts will sometimes offer 2 hour blocks. Personally I'll grab a morning block. Take a break then grab an afternoon block. Some guys grab a 2 hour night time block but doing three blocks in a day really wipes me out so I avoid doing that.
> 
> You deliver Amazon Flex packages from different warehouses around Southern California. Scan the packages, fill your vehicle with them and be on your way.


So $18 minus gas

Still seems like a great gig

All this stuff like Postmates, charging scooters, app type gigs all the seem like absolute dog shit

But this seems pretty good


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Unlike ride share you do not get to write off service fees / commission, and booking fees. And the booking fees are $3.30 per trip, that is a huge difference come tax time. That $18 an hour quickly becomes $10-11 an hour. Just like ride share.

You will put far less miles on your car which is a plus, but that is less miles @ .54 cent your get to write off come tax time as well.

The bean counters got it all figured out , you can't win nor ever get ahead.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Unlike ride share you do not get to write off service fees / commission, and booking fees. And the booking fees are $3.30 per trip, that is a huge difference come tax time. That $18 an hour quickly becomes $10-11 an hour. Just like ride share.
> 
> You will put far less miles on your car which is a plus, but that is less miles @ .54 cent your get to write off come tax time as well.
> 
> The bean counters got it all figured out , you can't win nor ever get ahead.


What method are you using to guess that someone loses $7 or $8 per hour at tax time?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The last 2 years of Schedule C. YMMV


----------

